# mini motor question



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

mini motor if i was to get that motor what esc would i need.... how many amps draw? Any info. Thanks


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

also what size pinon should i use on a brushed baja or something similar?


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

do you want to race? how much $$$ will you spend?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

^^ ill let someone else awnser. thanks.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Really N3rd420 you are going to half to get a speedo that can handle a brushless but if I where you I would take a look at a castle creations mamba comp x brushless system. because it would cost you about the same after you got the motor the speedo and paid for shipping:
Here take a look,
http://cgi.ebay.com/Castle-Creations-Mamba-Brshlss-Comp-X-Pkg-MMB25-CM2080_W0QQitemZ6056921555QQcategoryZ34063QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Hope this helps,
CD


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

I was looking at the dynamite 9200kv.. but I doesnt come with esc. What esc could I use.. a boat one or heli??? Thannks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

n3rd420 I am guessing a plane or Heli one would work, I will try to find out for you when I go to the Hobby shop in the morning
CD


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

quark 33, mamba 25 or the mini rage tekin. airplane and heli speedos for the most part dont work right in cars.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

thanks... hey anyone every use g-maxx packs?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah I talk to some people at the hobby shop and they said that a heli and airplane one would work but it does not work very well, sorry about taking so long on the response, 
CD


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

i would think a boat esc because its kinda like a car.... and has reverse.... lmk. THANKS


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

im thinking of getting a hyperion 5000kv and a quark 33 esc off ebay. if i get a good deal. If not I will look at something else


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just keep looking there are so many motors out there to choose from,


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks. I got my combo.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

So you got a speedo and a motor?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

not yet but its on order...


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

good keep me posted on how it goes for you,
CD


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

will do! and going to make vids of how fast.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

oK... This is what i got off ebay.. A quark 33A ESC (up to 5 lipo ) worth over $80 new not including shipping for $60.99 shipped  here . Then I got a 7210kv motor for $22.01 shipped  here . Total of $83...


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

That $20 less than mamba and I have a better ESC.... i dont know about the motor but I hear there comparable to the mamba 6800.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

good deal,


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

This is the esc:

Continuous: 33A (@Full throttle, 25°C) 
Surge: 50A (@10 seconds) 
Switching Rate: 38KHz 
Resistance: 0.0035? 
Brake: Realistic ABS (Proportional) 
Low Voltage Cut-Off: Automatic 
High temperature Cut-Off: Between 110~120°C 
Reversible: Completely Yes (NO WIRE swapping necessary) 
Timing Adjust: Automatic 
Turbo: 2~5% POWER UP with throttle 110% 
Heli governor: Programmable 1 or 2 RPM (Real Constant RPM) 
Control mode: 7 modes (Car/Boat, Car/Boat Reversible, Air, Air-3D, Heli 1, Heli 2, Heli 3) 
Program: Easy/Advanced Programming Options. 4 Color LED display for simple programming recognition. 
BEC: 5V/3A 
Size: 39 X 25 X 6 mm (Without Case) 
Weight: Under 24 grams (Without Case)






i hear there micro servos are comparable to hitec.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

sweetness


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

just a few more days!!!!!!!!! And will have pic a vid of my brushless mini-t on 6 cells... to come 2/3c lipos!


----------

